

Build a manufacturing app, save the U.S. economy - scoj
http://venturebeat.com/2013/11/04/manufacturing-app/

======
scoj
It is very true that manufacturing is a vertical that is WAY behind the times.
I have a small SaaS product in the space and when I meet customers face-to-
face, I'm often amazed at how far behind their systems are.

The bright side is that the last customer I visited wanted to explore having a
tablet at each of his machines. It makes so much sense, but some fields are
slow to change.

